# Teens Davis Victor frame original paint-



## bud poe (Oct 13, 2022)

Bought this 10+ years ago now I’d like to put it together.  I gently cleaned the frame with soap and water, but what would really make it pop?  Should I do an OA bath?  I’ve never messed with that.  Would like to possibly make it a rider or at least a decent presenting bike.   Will be looking for lots of parts.  Any feedback, guesses at year, etc welcome, thanks in advance


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2022)

No pics. Sounds like a great bike tho!


----------



## bud poe (Oct 13, 2022)

Yeah something is up, pics are showing up on my end but the site wasn’t seeming like it was accepting the post and then I ended up posting it 3 times….


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2022)

Al







bud poe said:


> Yeah something is up, pics are showing up on my end but the site wasn’t seeming like it was accepting the post and then I ended up posting it 3 times….



All good now!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 13, 2022)

Nice bike.
Primary color looks *rich Arizona brown*. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/144074

Date stamps might be found on the *bearing cups*; is it a 22” sized frame?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 14, 2022)

Yes, do the OA bath.  You'll be amazed


----------



## bud poe (Oct 14, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Primary color looks rich Arizona brown. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/144074
> 
> Date stamps might be found on the bearing cups; is it a 22” sized frame?



I will measure the frame when I get home.  there is only one bearing cup left in the frame but I’ll check it.  thanks for the link I knew I had seen that add before but I couldn’t find it!


----------



## bud poe (Oct 14, 2022)

Ok so what do you guys think about cleaning/polishing the badge?  Should I remove and carfully detail it?  I don’t want to damage that emerald inlay….  Also I need some box bars if anyone has any????


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 14, 2022)

Picture is bad…but color looks that same. Those shallow profile fenders are kinda rare….the “right” ones anyway. Cool find. Please add too Show me your Davis thread. 

(Middle one)


----------



## oddball (Oct 14, 2022)

Love the bike Bud, my first thought would be leave the badge on when doing the oa bath but I've never used that process before so I'd get other opinions. The paint scheme is awesome, my 1917 Excelsior has same. I have box bars if you are interested though not sure what the dimensions the bars should be on your bike.
Cliff


----------



## bud poe (Oct 14, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Picture is bad…but color looks that same. Those shallow profile fenders are kinda rare….the “right” ones anyway. Cool find. Please add too Show me your Davis thread. View attachment 1712060(Middle one)



Thanks for the color image!  Fenders will be tough and nickel plated drop stand w/patina…will add to Davis thread


----------



## bud poe (Oct 14, 2022)

oddball said:


> Love the bike Bud, my first thought would be leave the badge on when doing the oa bath but I've never used that process before so I'd get other opinions. The paint scheme is awesome, my 1917 Excelsior has same. I have box bars if you are interested though not sure what the dimensions the bars should be on your bike.
> Cliff



I’ve been advised to skip the OA bath for a gentle cleaning with magic eraser and a special oil, by another member here.  I think I’m going to try that first as there will be more control of the process.  The bars should be very wide almost like cycletruck bars, please PM me pics and your price/trades?  Thanks!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 14, 2022)

bud poe said:


> I will measure the frame when I get home.  there is *only one bearing cup left in the frame* but I’ll check it.  thanks for the link I knew I had seen that add before but I couldn’t find it!



The *headset cups *might also be stamped (one digit).  I have seen a 25,000 serial Davis thought to be about ~1909/1910, (with the "0" stamps).

Catalog one year indicated wide box type bars (pages 1336/1337), they look *even wider* than the 22" Napoleon's motorbike type bars; maybe 24"(?).








						Sears and Roebuck’s 1918/1908 catalog | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Not sure if I already posted these catalog pages. The bicycle section from 1918. I couldn’t find them..... They should be easier to find this way. Enjoy! If any pages are too hard to read..let me know.




					thecabe.com


----------



## oddball (Oct 14, 2022)

These are early bars but after more investigation they are too narrow for your bike, sorry Bud


----------



## bud poe (Oct 14, 2022)

oddball said:


> View attachment 1712143
> These are early bars but after more investigation they are too narrow for your bike, sorry Bud



How wide should they be for my machine?  29”?They might be good placeholders in the meantime, what do you want for them?  PM me
Thanks!


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 14, 2022)

I’ve got these off a teens bike. 22” on centers. I believe these are the bars you need. I have some teens Davis odds and ends as well if you’re missing stuff. Shoot me a PM if interested…

-Lester


----------



## oddball (Oct 14, 2022)

Bud, I think Lester's bars are what you need.


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 16, 2022)

FYI - great start to nice bike. 
Here’s a good reference of what you may be looking for :
Posted here in Davis thread


----------

